# Brake Performance



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

So here it is, I've been searching around on here and the internet in general for information regarding brake/rotor performance and opinions on both. So here's my question(s).

I don't autocross, but may do a little at some point. I don't drag race at the track, but may just once and occasionally run someone street. I rarely drive in the rain, and I won't drive the car in winter especially when theres snow. I want a brake that doesnt make a whole lot more dust than OEM. I also would like to keep the brakes and rotors pretty quiet, at least not super sqeaky or loud. I like to take it out for drives and just have some fun(peel-outs, donuts, general aggressive play) in it, nothing like dukes of hazard/nascar here. So you get the idea on how I am. Now what do you guys suggest I have as a setup? Please give all your input (brands,models,etc.) It's greatly appreciated. Thanks!

P.S. I will be getting some suspension upgrades done if you like to take that in consideration, and also an 18x8-9ish wheel upgrade.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Just buy some quality ceramic pads and they will stop the brake dust and have a more aggresive bite.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

DBA rotors and EBC pads. I was amazed at the difference between that VS stock. It is very noticable even when just paying on the street.


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> DBA rotors and EBC pads. I was amazed at the difference between that VS stock. It is very noticable even when just paying on the street.


There was people saying in reviews that the two didnt mix well and that there was issuses with wear-down and noise. Anything to say about that or is it just people blowing smoke? What am I looking at roughly for cost? I dont mind spending some good cash. Thanks for the help too.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Brake pads, tires, steel braided lines and radius rod bushings will make a big differance in braking performance in these cars. Also if your planning on upgrading the shocks and struts that will also improve the performance of the brakes.

I upgraded to the 06 brakes with EBC Yellow Pads, russel sb lines and I was impressed with the improvemt. A few months ago I replaced my radius rod bushings and the responsiveness improved too. My EBC yellows dusted more than anything during break in and now that they are fully broken in they dust as much as the stock pads did.

EBC also make red and green compounds.
I heard Hawk make some good pads too.
Brake Components : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

BlackJackByte said:


> There was people saying in reviews that the two didnt mix well and that there was issuses with wear-down and noise. Anything to say about that or is it just people blowing smoke? What am I looking at roughly for cost? I dont mind spending some good cash. Thanks for the help too.


Maryland Speed has the best deals on brakes and their customer service is top notch.

I have DBA 4000XS rotors front and rear, love them no complaints after 30k miles.

Had Hawk HPS pads, but they didn't last long. 15k on the rear and then they cracked and trashed my rotor. Switched over to EBC reds and have no issues.

Drilled/slotted rotors are a tad louder then regular ones but nothing that is going to annoy or anything liek that.


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

OK, thanks guys. Im thinking of buying the BMR suspension improvement pkg. and Hotchkis suspension pkg also.


----------

